# Proud to be a Pennsylvanian!!!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And an American today! 

My state is no longer in the "liberal northeast" 
We put Trump into the Whitehouse! 

Goodbye Whoopie, Rosie, Mylie, and all you other liberal assholes. Don't let the door whack ya in the back of the head!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for the Keystone state!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We pitchfork yielding rural dwellers still have a voice  as always we were under estimated. Looks like that was the trend across the nation

They can't get packing soon enough. Good riddance


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sad I can't say that for Mn.The 2 libtarded counties in the Twin Cities metro area carried the whole state Hilldabeast.

Outstate Mn voted around 65% Trump


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I just stopped at township building 743 Trump 313 Hillary had over 1100 people vote usually on a good day they get 7-800 people some people waited over an hour to vote . While I was there to vote last nite 3 people over 50 asked for help to vote as they had never voted in there life I hope Trump can keep the ball rolling and make America great and stop all the handouts that the Dems have been giving out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

On the Fox election result page you can look up your state and county.Pretty interesting.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elections/2016/presidential-election-headquarters


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I was watching CNN online last night when they predicted PA would go to Hillary. I looked at the data and only 5 or 8% of the data was in.....how do you predict a state with that low of the ballets counted....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Detroit paper had state for Hilbeast before 10pm last night, now they are trying to explain how they incorrectly predicted Michigan for her (50% H - 45% T, ended up around 13,000 more for Trump, out of 48+ million votes).

The best piece in today's Detroit Free Press is a bit about a Tennessee hunter, looks like the Vol has some nice critters in his state (only 47 points!!!). 

http://www.freep.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/11/09/whitetail-deer-record-tennessee/93541950/

Larry


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Detroit paper had state for Hilbeast before 10pm last night, now they are trying to explain how they incorrectly predicted Michigan for her (50% H - 45% T, ended up around 13,000 more for Trump, out of 48+ million votes).
> 
> The best piece in today's Detroit Free Press is a bit about a Tennessee hunter, looks like the Vol has some nice critters in his state (only 47 points!!!).
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/11/09/whitetail-deer-record-tennessee/93541950/
> ...


Estimated over 150#? How small are deer in TN?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I was watching CNN online last night when they predicted PA would go to Hillary. I looked at the data and only 5 or 8% of the data was in.....how do you predict a state with that low of the ballets counted....


I was wondering the same thing. I saw a graphic on ABC last night for a state i cans remember but they had it checked as a state going for Clinton but the percentage showed 60% for Trump and 35% for Clinton with only 8% counted.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't personally seen a Tenn. deer in years, but they were smaller than the corn/soybean/alfalfa fed ones in lower Michigan, but this was years ago.

I had the same though when I seen the weight, you have to wonder how much does that rack weigh.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> The best piece in today's Detroit Free Press is a bit about a Tennessee hunter, looks like the Vol has some nice critters in his state (only 47 points!!!).


Anomaly.....a very rare occurrence....more typical is that little buck in the article above. Deer don't live long enough to grow up in this area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I wish my God-forsaken state would have taken y'all's lead JD, but this state but it DOES include Chicago.

I see that the state voted 75% Hillary whereas my county voted a smidgen differently. We only had 66% turnout (6401 ballots cast) and Trump got 5009 and the-crookeder-of-the-two got 1014 votes.

That tells me that 386 either said screw-it and would vote for neither the punch-in-the-gut NOR the punch-in-the-nads. Any way you cut it, @84% voted AGAINST her HERE. Sure makes you wonder how on God's little green earth she could get 75% overall in the state as most of downstate is similar to us in conservatism. 

Surely there's no corruption in Chicago :huh: ...that would explain a lot, but it's so hard to consider. 

73, Mark

PS, Sunup on the front of the local OLD courthouse had a nice majestic look as the rays began lighting up the south side of the top of the old-school pillars and adornments on it. Seems like the coffee tasted a little better this morning and the waitresses had a little more spring in their step...

We also got a new State's attorney in the county; the one that lost was currently the assistant state's atty (the "real" state's atty was filling in after the other's retirement) I reckon she either took her or Hillary's loss pretty bad (same "team") and didn't show for work today. Seems like she spent all day at home "unfriending" everybody on Faceplace. I aint too familiar with Facejunk, but I reckon that mean's she's taking her toys and going home?

Sometimes it sure is fun to be sitting close enough to see the fight, but not so close you get blood and guts all over ya!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I was watching CNN online last night when they predicted PA would go to Hillary. I looked at the data and only 5 or 8% of the data was in.....how do you predict a state with that low of the ballets counted....


And hence the reason I didn't watch any election coverage last night (besides the fact that I was working until 8:30) one thing I've learned over the last few cycles.....all of the networks are in a frenzy to be the "first" to "call" a state......that leads to exactly what you get on election night, a bunch of hysteria over incomplete data.....a waste of time. I watched Lt. Joe Kenda


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> And hence the reason I didn't watch any election coverage last night (besides the fact that I was working until 8:30) one thing I've learned over the last few cycles.....all of the networks are in a frenzy to be the "first" to "call" a state......that leads to exactly what you get on election night, a bunch of hysteria over incomplete data.....a waste of time. I watched Lt. Joe Kenda


Yup!!! First I knew of who was ahead/behind etc was when I got outta bed at 445 this morning.

Joe is the best!!! That dry sense of humor of his is my kinda guy and someone with whom I can relate. I don't know if it's odd, but watching a show about murders and I audibly laugh from time to time with his puns.

73, Mark


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go PA make ???????? great again! Looking to exile my governor, any takers?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Way to go PA make great again! Looking to exile my governor, any takers?


Yeah how about that jerk Kasich? He disgusts me.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

weatherman said:


> Way to go PA make great again! Looking to exile my governor, any takers?


No. You can take mine there too though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another quick PA voting story:

My brother in law: Smart guy, but indulged in the bottle and weed waaay too much for about 35 years. He straightened himself out with a great deal of effort. Now he lives alone in a small home in the middle of nowhere in PA. He works at a gun shop selling firearms. Never had much time for politics, as he was always battling addiction-trying to just survive.

He called my wife today and told her* he registered to vote for the* *first time in his life and he voted for Trump. *

I think theres a lot of stories out there like that.

Lots of people finally got sick of being talked to like the way that OLD HAG CLINTON told us we were DEPLORABLE.

NO!!!

YOU Mrs. Clinton ARE *DEPLORABLE*


----------

